# Inglis Browning Spare Parts...



## chrisf (6 Jan 2013)

Quick question for any weapons techs...

Some time ago, I purchased a Inglis Browning Hi-Power...

I'm making an unrelated order from marstar shortly, they've got some hi-power parts in stock... are any of these parts "likely" to break? I like to have parts "in stock" for my firearms, springs, firing pins, and such.

https://www.marstar.ca/dynamic/category.jsp?catid=76812

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## my72jeep (6 Jan 2013)

I an not an tech. I'v had a Browning HI Power since 1991. I've put over 3000 rds down range never had a part break.  not saying it won't happen.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jan 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> I an not an tech. I'v had a Browning HI Power since 1991. I've put over 3000 rds down range never had a part break.  not saying it won't happen.



Barrel link & pin, firing pin & extractor and a spring set should be all you'll ever need, if that.


----------



## CombatDoc (6 Jan 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Barrel link & pin, firing pin & extractor and a spring set should be all you'll ever need, if that.


I understand firing pin, extractor and spring set.  But a barrel link & pin has me confused, since I equate this to a swinging link system like on a 1911?  Or is this something different on a BHP?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jan 2013)

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> I understand firing pin, extractor and spring set.  But a barrel link & pin has me confused, since I equate this to a swinging link system like on a 1911?  Or is this something different on a BHP?


You're right. Just had my Commander out yesterday and was thinking of that.


----------



## my72jeep (6 Jan 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You're right. Just had my Commander out yesterday and was thinking of that.



Yes I knew somthing wasen't right, but having both a Hi Power and a Colt commander(wifes) and having both at the range yesterday. I missed it.


----------



## SteveB (7 Jan 2013)

I can't remember the correct nomenclature, but the plate that retains the firing pin at the back of the slide, I've had two crack.

Steve


----------



## MedCorps (7 Jan 2013)

It is called a Plate, Locking.  NSN 1005-21-103-5224. Mfr No. 8275807-1. 

MC


----------



## MilEME09 (20 Feb 2013)

We weapons techs just call it a Locking plate, not that supply tech naming crap. Any way as above firing pin return spring, the Locking Plate, and the firing pin it self are the most prone to stress and most likely to be damaged. Other damage I've seen is the Half Cock Notch being worn away on the hammer, broken ejector or extractor. Most other damage happens after very prolonged use, and if you take care of it you shouldn't get to many problems it's a very durable platform.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Feb 2013)

Soon to get my restricted.. how hard is it to find a BHP?


----------



## Haggis (20 Feb 2013)

I learned the hard way that Inglis and FN High Power parts are not always interchangeable. Extractors, for example (which is the ONLY part to ever fail on my FN High Power) are not.  My suggestion is if you order parts on-line, ensure you can return them if they don't fit.


----------



## MilEME09 (20 Feb 2013)

key is your what your model is and if its a I or a II on the Hammer,  and the Ejector, this will give you an idea of what series of parts you need


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Feb 2013)

There are parts for Inglis pistol on sale the exchange part of Canadiangunnutz


----------

